# jon boat motor test



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok I rigged the trolling motor up on my back porch and put the propeller down in a tote and filled it with water
to simulate what it would be like to power a jon boat with solar panels. I did it on the porch where I could get 
to some panels bigger than 100 watt. And i used that same junk car battery. the panels are 235 watt each.
It took two panels to really help out.
It's a 5 forward speed motor.

first gear,, No problem I can run the motor and charge the battery with left over electric

second gear, Still no problem but only a little charge left over for the battery.

Third gear,, sort of a break even deal,, but when a cloud would pass I would be running mostly on the battery

forth gear,, The panels can't keep up they helped out but didn't have what it took to power it.

fifth gear The panels helped keep the battery charged a little but fell way short of running the motor.

Keep in mind that I was using a junk battery it may have held back the results a little


[IMG[URL=http://s1071.photobucket.com/user/leehamrick/media/ll%20002_zps4buncmlu.jpg.html]]http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u503/leehamrick/%20002_zpss79hyha1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

How quickly will it charge the battery if the motor aint in use and fully charge the battery? Then how much run time can you get off it at a moderate setting before your battery peters out on you?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have 2 Interstate deep cycles on my boat. Runs a 70 thrust Minkota bow mount plus depth finder. On a full charge I can run the trolling motor for 2 full days and still have plenty of power left. 8-10 hours fishing time. I never anchor and use the motor for moving and boat control.

I would think you could easily recharge the batteries and run indefinitely. Maybe not a full power though.


----------

